Ask HN: Which technical course do you wish you took in college? - kevintb
======
PaulHoule
In grad school it would have been the seminar on Density Functional Theory.
(ex. how to do detailed computer simulations of the properties of materials.)

As an undergrad (I studied physics and math and went on to do a PhD in
condensed matter theory) I would like to have taken some more CS. I traded CS
101 for a comparative programming languages class and also took one credit
courses in C and TeX from the illustrious John Shipman. A compilers class
would have been nice too.

------
skate22
Im happy with what i took, but i wish i took more time. Dont course overload,
especially in classes that lay the foundation for advanced coursework (like
linear algebra and stats)

